# Pak med schools with better USMLE passing rates



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I would like to ask which are the med schools in Pak. whose students have the highest USMLE scores.I believe AKU would top the list, but which other institutes have better rates.

Anyone having some idea plz share.

Thanks


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Need to know that too?AKU is off course on top of the list,need to know about colleges in Lahore,specially LMDC,CMH,FMH.although i know 2 of my family members from lmdc scored 99 and 92% 2 years back.one got residency but other is still looking for it.


----------



## Majh (Apr 1, 2012)

Why would AKU be on top? As far as I can see, the public university MCAT looks a lot tougher than the AKU MCAT. I's presume, grades would be translated like that as well.


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Majh said:


> Why would AKU be on top? As far as I can see, the public university MCAT looks a lot tougher than the AKU MCAT. I's presume, grades would be translated like that as well.



Well I think that its not only the entry test that could be the only criteria for better preparing the student for USMLE.On the other hand there are many other factors such as better course material taught during MBBS,better faculty,better clinical training etc etc.


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

amerhch said:


> Need to know that too?AKU is off course on top of the list,need to know about colleges in Lahore,specially LMDC,CMH,FMH.although i know 2 of my family members from lmdc scored 99 and 92% 2 years back.one got residency but other is still looking for it.



Thanks for sharing this info.But its really surprising that one was not able to get a residency even after scoring 90ish ,usually the students with USMLE scores in 90s are pretty comfortable in getting residencies .Did you relative did electives/observership/clerkship/research electives in USA?


----------

